# Tivo network card, Virgin need to get it turned on



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Take a look at what Sky are planning to do,

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/06/13/sky_go/

Virgin need to get their act together and get the network enabled on the box before Sky steal the lead on watching programs on the PC.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Looks like a combination of their existing stuff rather than streaming from the box. They've always had a somewhat limited channel selection on it (majoring on sports, which I'm not interested in).


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sky won't market it in such a way and convince people that it's better than the Tivo option. I do think it funny that Tivo comes along and Sky have a huge marketing push on Anytime+ and now start talking about streaming to PC's.

And someone in Sky said they didn't see Tivo as a threat?


----------

